# What lights are needed for a bearded dragon?



## Charlotte__ (Dec 26, 2010)

Im getting a bearded dragon next week and need help one the lights i know a uvb light is needed and a basking one, but my pet shop siad something about a 3rd one and had no clue what they where going on about with the pecentages and wattages! so i need expert help i can trust! :lol2: 

also i have a 4ft vivarium so would they uvb one need to be a certain length? Thanks!


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Helllooo 

A third light? Craziness. Perhaps he meant a heat matt?

You need a basking bulb. This should be 75W. You will need a 10UV strip bulb. Not sure what size this is exactly but the pet shop guy will tell you depending on the fittings of your tank.


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

I dont agree with the above regarding saying you need a 75w - you need what wattage obtains the desired temps.

To be able to get the correct temps in my VivExotic EX55 i use a 150w and in my 3ft viv i use a 100w and i get temps spot on. It all depends on your ambient temps around the house and in specific, the room the beardie is going to be.

The UV is best to span the length of a viv - 10% is good, but if you have the extra cash, get an Arcadia D3+ 12%


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

I use a 100w basking light. Make sure that you get a clear one and not a coloured bulb as the beardie associates the bright colour with heat. You will probally need a 40" UV with a 4ft tank so that there is UV wherever the beardie decides to go. 

The third bulb they were talking about might be an infared heat light but you don't realy need one of those


----------



## Charlotte__ (Dec 26, 2010)

Charlotte__ said:


> Im getting a bearded dragon next week and need help one the lights i know a uvb light is needed and a basking one, but my pet shop siad something about a 3rd one and had no clue what they where going on about with the pecentages and wattages! so i need expert help i can trust! :lol2:
> 
> also i have a 4ft vivarium so would they uvb one need to be a certain length? Thanks!


i have another question when looking at all the uv strips they where just the bulbs not the bits they fit into and plug in, what are these called? (sorry im not the smartest of people! :lol2:


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

Charlotte__ said:


> i have another question when looking at all the uv strips they where just the bulbs not the bits they fit into and plug in, what are these called? (sorry im not the smartest of people! :lol2:


I have one of these
Arcadia the leaders in pet-care lighting technology - ULTRA SEAL Controller Range


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

You will also need a dimmer thermostat to control the heat coming from your basking lamp.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Charlotte__ said:


> Im getting a bearded dragon next week and need help one the lights i know a uvb light is needed and a basking one, but my pet shop siad something about a 3rd one and had no clue what they where going on about with the pecentages and wattages! so i need expert help i can trust! :lol2:
> 
> also i have a 4ft vivarium so would they uvb one need to be a certain length? Thanks!


'percentages and wattages' will be your UVB as you need a 10.0% or 12.0% and the wattage depends on the length. a 48inch will be a struggle to get in a 4ft viv so either a 36 or 40inch.

In a 4ft viv you might be able to get away with a 60watt bulb, i'd pick up a selection of normal household spot bulbs and not reptile branded ones; 60watt, 75watt and 100watt. 
You want to get your temperatures right without the bulb spending most of its time dimmed; a 150watt bulb will easily hit the right temperatures but the lighting in the viv will be bright, duller, bright, duller etc when the power to the bulb increases and decreases to stead the temperatures (when connected to a dimming stat)


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

maybe they meant a strip light, a ceramic, and a daylight bulb?


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Meko said:


> 'percentages and wattages' will be your UVB as you need a 10.0% or 12.0% and the wattage depends on the length. a 48inch will be a struggle to get in a 4ft viv so either a 36 or 40inch.
> 
> In a 4ft viv you might be able to get away with a 60watt bulb, i'd pick up a selection of normal household spot bulbs and not reptile branded ones; 60watt, 75watt and 100watt.
> You want to get your temperatures right without the bulb spending most of its time dimmed; a 150watt bulb will easily hit the right temperatures but *the lighting in the viv will be bright, duller, bright, duller etc when the power to the bulb increases and decreases to stead the temperatures (when connected to a dimming stat)*


I find this only happens after around 6pm (when the sun is actually going down) so i find it works, gives it a sunset type look in the viv.

I have had 150w since moving Helio into her 4.5ft viv and have never had it dim during the day (saying that, in the summer i do have an air conditioner running setting my room temps to 18 degrees C so maybe thats why?)


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

possibly if you're lowering the ambient temperature; although in a bigger viv the probe will probably be further away from the light.
I used to have a 100watt bulb in a 4ft viv and it would spend a fair amount of time dimmed down; just need to play about really but if you're using household bulbs they're cheap enough to keep a stast of different ones.


----------

